# cube acid -falls kauf-wo?



## lugggas (6. September 2003)

servus,
ich wollte mir evt. ein Cube Acid kaufen.
Jetzt habe ich festgestellt,dass nur der Adrenalin eins im Angebot hat.(kann das sein?)Wenn nein wer könnte noch eins haben?
Ich wollte es mir so um Januar rum kaufen.Kann ich da irgendwie ein 2003er modell-also billigeres- bekommen?
Danke
Lucas
P.S. Wo fahren eigentlich die ganzen Fürther MTBiker rum?
Ich wohne in Vach und der Mannhoferwald-naja.
Kanal is auch langweilig.
Letztens bin ich mal zm Knoblauchslandairport gefahren.
Is landschaftlich aber auch nicht so toll. Wie is es eigentlich so im Stadtwald bei diesem Wildscheingehege?
Danke
Lucas


----------



## All-Mountain (7. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von lugggas _
> *
> P.S. Wo fahren eigentlich die ganzen Fürther MTBiker rum?
> Ich wohne in Vach und der Mannhoferwald-naja.
> ...



Hi Lucas, 
mit dem Wildschweingehege im Stadtwald, bist du schon ziemlich nah dran 
Guckst Du am besten hier:
Veste-Thread 
Gruß
TOM


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Artur (7. September 2003)

2003er Cube in Januar?

Hallo lugggas!

Wenn du das Acid´03 willst, solltest du nicht so lange warten.
Ich weis jetzt nicht wie es in Führt bei deinem Händler aussieht.
Aber wir in Würzburg haben kein einziges Acid mit V-Brake mehr und mit Scheibe nur noch 2!
Schau erst mal ob dein Händler das Bike noch in deiner Größe hat.
Und bis Januar steht das ´04er auch da!
Das neue ist Mattschwarz mit Judy TT und HS11 oder Julie.

Hoffe ein wenig geholfen zu haben!


----------



## synx (7. September 2003)

Hi ich könnte dir die Nummer von meinem Händler geben, vielleicht hat der noch eins da! Binn mir nicht sicher müsstest halt mal anrufen! Bei bedarf mail ich dir die Nummer zu!
mfg


----------



## lugggas (7. September 2003)

Hi,
vielen Dank!
@synx: Die Nummer könnte ich evtl. brauchen.
Ich schicke dir dann eine private Nachricht wenn ich sie brauch,okay?
Danke 
Lucas


----------



## Bolli (30. Oktober 2003)

Weiß jemand bis wieviel Reifenbreite hinten reinpaßt??
würde mich über eine schnelle Antwort freuen!!!!
Bolli


----------



## masterali (12. Dezember 2003)

hi 

bei den Cube Acid und LTD Rahmen gehen nach meiner Erfahrung höchstens 2,25 " rein. Mit gewalt vielleicht ein 2,35 "


----------



## munchin Monster (25. Dezember 2003)

fahre ja auch das acid... also ich fahr nen 2,25" reifen ... mehr geht glaub ich auch gar ned... also 2,35" wär dann scho zu groß ich weiss ned obs sowsas wie 2,30" gibt kei ahnung 

aber was willstn mit so fetten latschen? 2,25" reichen doch völlig aus... das einzige was ich an meinem bike nicht schätze ist die gabel -> judy tt...


wenn du ein ltd 3 fährst wieso willst dann überhaupt n acid? is doch n sprung zurück in die vergangenheit *gg*  

aber mit ner gscheiten gabel würd ichs mir auch kaufen 


wenn du irgendwelche fragen zu dem bike hast ich helf dir gerne - hab schon so einige erfahrungen gesammelt 


mfg benni


----------



## hardtailrocker (2. Januar 2004)

Ich fahre ein Cube LTD 2 (2002er)  mit Schwalbe Fat Albert 2,35. Habe bisher (ca. 2500 km) keine Probleme!


----------

